# Does anyone understand Uber's tax calculations (rider)?



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

A friend had 2 different uberPool rides in NYC.
She paid the same amount in both rides - however, the "tax summary" section is different. Huh?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

In popular terms it's called UberMath. As you can see all the percent calculations are incorrect. Rounding and averaging are two other things they don't master. I have come to terms with their math and do my own calculations for what I need.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ask Uber. The company is bleeding drivers dry with lower rates and you want one of us to perform customer service duties for you? What is your rating and how much did you tip the driver?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber has been shown to be somewhat "accounting challenged" with their 1099 issues recently. Drivers really need to keep their own records.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

It's simple: You save money, Uber makes money, the driver is an idiot because he/she accepted your UberFool request


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

John Deer said:


> A friend had 2 different uberPool rides in NYC.
> She paid the same amount in both rides - however, the "tax summary" section is different. Huh?
> 
> View attachment 29952
> View attachment 29953


Well, first, you're comparing the total amount charged (which coincidentally is the same for both trips).
Instead, you have to compare the FARE portion... and those are different ($10.73 v. $11.68).
That being said:
Uber over-charged on all of the taxes and fees.
On the first bill, they charged 17.89% sales tax (should have been 8.875%)
On the second they charged 10.1% (should have been 8.875%).
It probably has something to do with how POOL fares are split up and taxed...
but the receipt should make that clear rather than say one amount but charge another.
I hope you send these to the Taxi & Limo Commission and the state atty general's office.


----------

